# soy yoghurt?



## dolphinesque (Jan 2, 2005)

does anyone know how to make soy yoghurt,please????????????????/


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 6, 2005)

According to Karl E. Weingartner, Ph. D this technique can be used:



> How do I make soy yoqurt at home?
> 
> Soy Yogurt
> 
> ...



Source:  http://web.aces.uiuc.edu/faq/faq.pdl?project_id=1&faq_id=687


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 7, 2005)

Fascinating.

Does anybody know if it actually works?

Fortunately, I do not need to do this to soy, I can use semi skimmed + dried milk.

If anybody is sucessful, please post the results.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, it works, Darkstream, and your low-fat milk will work also.

Yogurt makers are the key here, making this process almost foolproof and so much easier to regulate the temperature, which is critical.  My yogurt maker came straight from a discount store.  Probably paid $30US for it years ago and it works great.

Homemade yogurt, even homemade buttermilk is somewhat similar to homemade pasta -- it takes some experimentation and practice, but before long, once you know what you're doing, you find yourself with an end result that makes the store-bought stuff pale in comparison!

Ahem.  Homemade yogurt does take considerably more time than pasta.  (Just wanted to acknowledge that wee fact....!)


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh I have been making youghurt for years, (see my post below), just switched from whole to semi skimmed. 

I suppose it is the protein in the bean, as in the milk, that allows the yoghurt fermentation.

You do not need a yoghurt machine. I use a $3 thermos jug since I no longer have an oven with a pilot light. Works perfectly every time.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2005)

I have had a real _RAT_ of a time making soy yoghurt. I just wanted to make it to see if I could. I will buy it if I need it. Might be worth a go if you have a special diet. I read somewhere, I think it was called the Kidson report or something similar, they were trying it out for ME and Insulin Resistance.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 9, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Oh I have been making youghurt for years, (see my post below), just switched from whole to semi skimmed.
> 
> I suppose it is the protein in the bean, as in the milk, that allows the yoghurt fermentation.
> 
> You do not need a yoghurt machine. I use a $3 thermos jug since I no longer have an oven with a pilot light. Works perfectly every time.



Sorry, Darkstream.  I remember that post vividly now and thank you for the reminder.


----------

